# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvitus

## JE

Sivun yläpalkissa on viime viikot ollut kävijöiden ilona kuvitusta. Tässä äskettäin havaitsin, että kaikki kuvat on kerätty kolmesta maasta: Suomen ohella Ruotsista ja Britanniasta. Mikähän mahtaa tällaiselle valinnalle olla peruste? Pakko toki sanoa, että hyviä kuvia ovat.   :Razz:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän mahtaa tällaiselle valinnalle olla peruste?


Taitaa olla ihan se, että foorumin ylläpitäjä on itse hiljattain käynyt niissä maissa kuvailemassa  :Wink:

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kiitoksia kuvista tosiaan, etenkin jos valikoimaa olisi enemmän, olisi kuvista myös suurempi ilo, vink vink... Voisiko kuvien ja foorumin nimipalkin paikat kuitenkin pitää joka sivulla vakiona? Hyppivät kuvat ja tekstit ovat ainakin minun mielestäni levottomia.

----------


## JE

Loistava peruste toki tuokin.  8)  Kannattaisi kenties itse kunkin tosiaan vähän ulkomaidenkin ihmeitä vaivautua kuvaamaan kun matkaan lähtee.

----------


## vko

> Taitaa olla ihan se, että foorumin ylläpitäjä on itse hiljattain käynyt niissä maissa kuvailemassa


No hiljattain ja hiljattain. Ruotsissa tuli käytyä viimeksi melko tarkkaan tasan 2 vuotta sitten.  :Smile:  




> etenkin jos valikoimaa olisi enemmän, olisi kuvista myös suurempi ilo, vink vink


Nyt näkyvät olivat pikaisen kuvien läpikäymisen tulosta, lisääkin on jonossa ja tulossa, kunhan vain aikaa niiden käsittelyyn olisi.

----------

